# mount  -  mkdir



## Netzwerkidi (21. März 2014)

Hallo,

eine Frage zum Mounten/Einhängen, das kapier ich irgendwie nicht.


Nehmen wir an, es gibt ein /home-Verzeichnis mit den Unterzeichnissen lost-found und user 1 bis user_n und eine zweite Platte ohne Verzeichnisse mit dem Namen Datensicherung.

Nun will ich  /home/user_1 auf eine weitere Platte synchronisieren (rsync).

Wären beide Vorgehensweisen gleichwertig, bzw. geht es so überhaupt?


```
cd /var/run/media/sicherungsplatte 
mkdir user_1
rsync -abuv --delete --progress /home/user_1  /var/run/media/sicherungsplatte/user_1
```

oder so:


```
mkdir /var/run/media/sicherungsplatte/user_1
mount /dev/sda2/ /var/run/media/sicherungsplatte/user_1
rsync -abuv --delete --progress /home/user_1  /var/run/media/sicherungsplatte/user_1
```

Vielleicht kann mir da einer auf die Sprünge helfen.

LG


----------



## sheel (21. März 2014)

Hi

/var/run/media/sicherungsplatte ist also schon vorher (automatisch oder sonst was) eingebunden
und ist deine zweite Platte, und /dev/sda2 ist die selbe zweite Platte?


----------



## Netzwerkidi (21. März 2014)

Hi,

es wrden zwei Platten genannt:

/dev/sda1
/dev/sdb1

Auf der ersten ist Linux installiert mit dem /home-Verzeichnis.

Die zweite Platte wird aber mit hochgefahren.

Die erste zeigt Dolphin als "primary" an, die zweite als "74,5 GiB Festplatte" (vorhin hieß sie noch Datensicherung, das war falsch oben mit sicherungsplatte, habe inzwischen das System neu installiert, weil ich Murks gemacht habe)

Btw, kann ich die Platten in ./dev/diks/by-partlabe/ oder an einer anderen Stelle umbenennen?

LG


----------



## sheel (21. März 2014)

Netzwerkidi hat gesagt.:


> es wrden zwei Platten genannt:
> /dev/sda1
> /dev/sdb1


Falls du deinen Beitrag meinst, da wird nur sda2 genannt.
Falls du deinen Computer meinst, gut.
Aber dann gibts ja sda2 gar nicht?



Netzwerkidi hat gesagt.:


> Btw, kann ich die Platten in ./dev/diks/by-partlabe/ oder an einer anderen Stelle umbenennen?


In /dev sollte nichts umbenannt werden, falls das irgendwie geht.
Wie/ob das mit irgendeiner Gui geht: Keine Ahnung;
aber das zu mountende Verzeichnis kann man umbenennen.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (21. März 2014)

Offenbar nicht mein Tag heute ;-(

Ich wollte das Ausgangsposting nicht überfrachten, deshalb habe ich nur die zweite Platte explizit genannt und sie dann auch noch falsch bezeichnet, statt sda2 muss es in der Tat sdb1 heißen.

Ich habe also zwei Platten in dem PC, sda1 und sdb2.

Der Rest der Frage sollte aber verständlich sein, denke ich. Es geht darum, dass ich /home/user_1 auf die zweite Platte sychncronisiert bekomme wie oben versucht zu schildern.


Der Rechner ist nicht für mich, sondern für jemand anders. 
Ich würde schon gerne sprechende Namen haben für die Platten, also in der Art "Hauptplatte" und "Sicherungsplatte" oder so.

LG


----------



## ikosaeder (24. März 2014)

Also, du musst die Platte mounten, bevor du sie benutzen kannst.
In Linux ist das Ganze so aufgebaut: Du hast ein Stammverzeichnis mit dem Namen /.
Das ist die Festplatte, die als root gemountet ist. Auf dieser Festplatte kannst du jetzt Verzeichnisse anlegen, der Name dieser Pfade ist dann /Verzeichnis, also z.B. /var oder /home
Du kannst aber auch unterhalb von / weitere Platten mounten. Dies geschieht indem du ein leeres Verzeichnis anlegst z.B.

```
mkdir /var/run/media/sicherungsplatte
```
Dann kannst du deine zweite Platte mounten, dort das Verzeichnis user_1 anlegen und synchronisieren: 

```
mount /dev/sda2/ /var/run/media/sicherungsplatte
cd /var/run/media/sicherungsplatte 
mkdir user_1
rsync -abuv --delete --progress /home/user_1  /var/run/media/sicherungsplatte/user_1
```


----------

